# Magnetic personality



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 1, 2008)

Panicking when her toddler swallowed a tiny magnet, Betty rushed him to the emergency room.   

"He'll be fine," the doctor promised her. "The magnet should pass through his system in a day or two."   

"How will I be sure?" she pressed.   

"Well," the doctor suggested, "you could stick him on the refrigerator. When he falls off, you'll know."


----------



## Halo (Apr 1, 2008)

Cute :lol:


----------



## ladylore (Apr 1, 2008)

:bounce:I needed that this morning - Thanks David :lol:


----------

